

New in Cassandra 3.0: Materialized Views - ivank
http://www.datastax.com/dev/blog/new-in-cassandra-3-0-materialized-views

======
Sphax
Could be useful, it's a shame they're quite expensive to use on high-write
tables.

~~~
_benedict
Performance will be improved in later versions

~~~
cowardlydragon
I'm guessing that materialized views can be sped up if the distribution of the
component row keys can be mirrored across tables, so that the materialization
can be treated as local and no internode communication is necessary.

Having primary keys with identical node distribution keys is a recent set of
commits...

~~~
_benedict
Yes, although that is probably useful for only a very limited subset of use-
cases for materialized views. There are, however, more general purpose
improvements to the approach that are just more involved to implement (and
have their own negative performance risks, that would need to be balanced)

------
tacone
"Materialized views are not supported through Thrift"

~~~
threeseed
Thrift has been essentially deprecated for quite a while now.

Either use CQL or the Binary Drivers.

------
assface
Awesome. Welcome to 1998.

~~~
cowardlydragon
Where they had arbitrary linear cloud scaling ability?

Oh right, where you only had one 486 server to do 1 query / sec.

